
Ask HN: What are your workstation peripherals of choice? - Zhenya
I am a big proponent of having high quality tools that you use to do your craft. Wood workers have high-end wood tools, welders use high-quality welders.<p>So what does HN use? Looking to get ideas!<p>My current setup:<p>- Work: IBM Model-M keyboard with Logitech MX Master mouse<p>- Home: Leopold fc660mc with Logitech MX620
======
nso95
Keyboard: I like a tenkeyless cherry mx blue or cherry mx brown mechanical
keyboard. I find tenkeyless more ergonomic because I don’t have to reach as
far for the mouse. Mouse: I love my MX Master, before that I had an MX
performance. I don’t think I could use any other mice, the MX line mice just
fit my hand so much better than any other mice I’ve used.

------
kevinherron
I have the same keyboard/mouse setup at work and home.

Keyboard: Kinesis Advantage 2 ([https://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage2-lf/](https://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage2-lf/))

Mouse: Evolument Vertical Mouse C
([https://evoluent.com/products/vmcrw/](https://evoluent.com/products/vmcrw/))

What they're hooked up to (desktop, laptop, OS, monitor(s)) is constantly
changing while I search for the ultimate setup :/

~~~
Zhenya
I tried that mouse for a bit, I liked the position but really hated how light
and cheap it felt. Wish they had a more premium version (do they?!)

~~~
kevinherron
Not that I'm aware of. I've used both the VM 4 and the VM C. Some weight and
fit and finish would be nice. The C certainly feels nicer than the 4. I keep
trying other things but eventually gravitating back to this.

~~~
konradb
The 3M joystick mouse might be worth a try, I have tried a model of mouse
similar to yours and found that I much preferred the joystick mouse due to
being able to rest the side of my hand on the base. With the mouse that was
similar to yours it seemed less restful. Maybe worth a try if you haven't
tried it. I keep on trying different mice and always come back to the 3M
joystick mouse. It certainly isn't perfect, and I miss the Magic Trackpad
gestures terribly.

------
_ah
Second mouse. Doesn't have to be fancy at all.

Since I trained myself to be "ambimousetrous", I keep two mice attached to my
work computer (one on each side of the keyboard) and switch back and forth
throughout the day. It significantly reduces the load on each hand and guards
against RMS. Switching hands for mousing is basically subconscious at this
point.

~~~
Zhenya
This is seriously an interesting idea.

At the least it's good for visitors that come to my desk to help solve a
problem!

------
frnkshin
-Work: Vortex Poker Blue Switch with Logitech G502

-Home: HHKB Type-S or Realforce 87u with Logitech G703 or Logitech M570

------
jamesmontour
Work: Thermaltake Tt eSports Poseidon, Logitech MX Master

Home: Logitech G710, Finalmouse Ultralight Sunset

------
nik736
Magic Mouse

Magic Keyboard

2x Homepod

:)

